
Ask HN: Practical ideas/cases for newer languages such as Go, Rust, Elixir? - _s
Hi folks, I&#x27;ve been reading and hearing often about Rust, Go, Clojure, Elixir and so forth on here - just thought I&#x27;d ask if someone has more practical examples of projects &#x2F; ideas that these would be an ideal fit &#x2F; currently being used for?<p>Pretext - I find myself immobile for a few months and I&#x27;m looking to explore these languages and build something small &#x2F; practical that plays to their strengths, and will help me learn &quot;why&quot; they came to be.
======
streetcat1
Write a Kubernetes operator in go.

